# Halloweens Coming....



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I've always had a little soft spot for a poo Pirate ever since that fabulous photo of young Ralph 

I know its Not Halloween yet but half a pound of Scottish Cheddar later and I have my very own 














































She tolerated it remarkably well and the eye patch didn't faze her In the least!! 

I feel this could be a new hobby.... 

xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd give her my treasure!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is the cutest little pirate I've ever seen Love the eye patch that is priceless


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh she is too cute


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love that last picture. 
She is awesome. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooo arrrrrrr me hearties  Molly is such a good girl....I think I'd have trouble putting the costume on, then of course there's the photo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my god that is just way too cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Molly Molly you look wonderful - perhaps rather than growling at irritating dogs you meet at the park you could just politely pass them the black spot


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh mairi, that is just simply amazing!
Absolutely gorgeous.
The best pirate ever - I think her and Ralph would make a handsome pair of sea dogs! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Shiver me timbers!! Molly you look sooooo cute! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She might ask those bad mannered dogs to walk the plank! 

She looks dab! Suits the stripes far too much!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

That's the stuff dreams are made of!!! Priceless, and definitely Miss Molly needs to star on the October page in 2014 calendar!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi - why didn't you get Molly on the Calendar!? Though Miss Molly could have a calendar all of her own! She's THAT pretty!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all ... I love my little pirate 

Would have loved to kept her in her outfit for a wee while but that may have been pushing it a little , yes Ruth she suits the stripes...I love her wee skinny legs in them 

Laughing at the suggestions with the rude dogs at the park...I'll give her a few pointers!!!  She's been a good girl though so fingers crossed... 

Tracey , I think Molly and Ralph would make PERFECT Sea Dogs... 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Mairi - why didn't you get Molly on the Calendar!? Though Miss Molly could have a calendar all of her own! She's THAT pretty!


Och Ruth I was too late and couldn't decide on a photo etc....never mind... People see enough of her on here!!! 

xxx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

My heart just melted! What a cutie in those stripes! Right that's it, I'm getting mine a pirates outfit now too!...


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pirates poo galore!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yogi bear said:


> My heart just melted! What a cutie in those stripes! Right that's it, I'm getting mine a pirates outfit now too!...


I can't take the credit for Molly's outfit.... Tracey and Ralph were most certainly the sole inspiration for this....










Yes...I have Ralph's photo on my phone  ... Anyone else do this or am I the only weirdo !!! 

Hope you don't mind Tracey 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Molly looks SOOO cute, just perfect in her little outfit, Ralph of course looks like a cool pirate too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> I can't take the credit for Molly's outfit.... Tracey and Ralph were most certainly the sole inspiration for this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha not at all - we are highly honoured! It is my favourite picture of Ralph, 
As you may know we had some more pics done with our son billy and ralph & ruby all dressed as pirates, by venture!!!! Unaffordable visions of lovleyness - we should of viewed them tonight but billy has had a high temperature so I had to cancel.
I think I'll only be getting my free one, as I need a new kitchen, & appliances before I need a thousand pound canvass! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I never knew about the photo shoot Tracey....I'm just imagining the 3 pirates :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

You MUST show us your copy once it arrives...

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Oh I never knew about the photo shoot Tracey....I'm just imagining the 3 pirates :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:
> 
> You MUST show us your copy once it arrives...
> 
> xxx


Well I don't think I'll be buying any as they are sooo very incredibly expensive!
Stupidly so.
We do get a "free" one that is quite small. My plan is to get that, take a photo of it with our camera which is quite a good one, and then get it enlarged 
I just know there will be so many gorgeous ones of billy, Ralph & ruby that it will be difficult to choose, but cheapest pic @ £295 - I can't see me having many!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*3 pirates for mairi*



mairi1 said:


> Oh I never knew about the photo shoot Tracey....I'm just imagining the 3 pirates :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:
> 
> You MUST show us your copy once it arrives...
> 
> xxx


Here's 3 pirates for you to imagine mairi.
_Imagine_ what you could do with them!!??
Shiver me timbers indeed! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We had a professional shoot done with our last dog intending to choose just one. Trouble is of course that several turn out jaw droppingly beautiful and resistance in futile! Next thing you know you are remortgaging the house, feeding the kids turnips for breakfast....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We had a professional shoot done with our last dog intending to choose just one. Trouble is of course that several turn out jaw droppingly beautiful and resistance in futile! Next thing you know you are remortgaging the house, feeding the kids turnips for breakfast....


I know!!! I'm in big trouble - especially as billy doesn't like turnips!


----------

